# poudriere jail upgrade from 11.3-Release to 11.4-Release errors



## cob (Oct 23, 2020)

I've tried to upgrade an poudriere jail from latest 11.3-Release to 11.4. which leads to following error on a fbsd 13.0-Current host:

```
[00:00:00] Starting jail 11amd64-svn
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1204: UNAME_r (13.0-CURRENT) and OSVERSION (1104001) do not agree on major version number.
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1204: UNAME_r (13.0-CURRENT) and OSVERSION (1104001) do not agree on major version number.
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1204: UNAME_r (13.0-CURRENT) and OSVERSION (1104001) do not agree on major version number.
[00:00:01] Error: Error looking up pre-build ports vars
[00:00:01] Cleaning up
```
is this error related to 13-Current r359028 which is not current?

Thanks for your help


----------



## a6h (Oct 23, 2020)

The best/safest way to upgrade a jail: install new one.
[EDIT/PS] More info about UNAME_r on uname(3)


----------



## cob (Oct 25, 2020)

yes, that makes sense. Is it correct, that deleting an existing jail and recreating a new one with same name will take over all settings and thus build ports in a multiple jail environment (poudriere)?
Thanks for your your help


----------

